# Rained Out!



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 15, 2011)

How many of you out here get rained out of work? I sometime love these days but man I get backed up this time of year!
Today is one of those days!!! I guess some shop time is in order!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2011)

I was a plastering contractor-many times I watched my profits wash off and onto the gound-this time of year was tough.:dash2:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 15, 2011)

Friend of mine is a painting contractor who has incorporated into every bid he makes an explanation of why it is that after a hard rain, he will actually be NOT painting for at least 2 or 3 days.

Rain soaked into siding...then painted over = repaint in 2 years. Wait a few extra days and save a lot down the road.

He won't accept a contract without the homeowner signing off on that.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm an electrician who works outside all of the time, regaurdless of the weather. The circuits that I work on are live and cannot be de-energized. I have to tell you that working on live circuits in the rain is not my favourite thing to do, but it does pay really well.


----------



## Jerry (Dec 15, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I'm an electrician who works outside all of the time, regaurdless of the weather. The circuits that I work on are live and cannot be de-energized. I have to tell you that working on live circuits in the rain is not my favourite thing to do, but it does pay really well.



And thanks to you and others Kenbo. Guys like me can stay dry and work in my shop with the lights on and watch it rain. Glad it pays well. Worth every penny to me.....


----------



## CodyS (Dec 16, 2011)

I am really hoping it doesn't rain. I had one of these delivered today but have no way to get it up into the shop... :scare::scratch_one-s_head:


----------

